# Something happens to my Cat...



## Sheilawisz (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello, I know that there are many cat owners (or people owned by cats?) here in Mythic Scribes, and I wanted to ask for advice about something unusual that is happening to my cat.

I already consulted this with Steerpike yesterday, when I thought that Jerry's problem was perhaps a lodged hairball. However, after observing my cat more carefully and researching deeper I am not sure anymore that it's a hairballs thing, let's see if you can help me:

Jerry has been coughing for the past few days, but no hairballs are coming out. Also, it does not sound like when he throws up a hairball... His nose looks good, no unusual discharge at all, his eyes and ears are fine, he is eating normally, the litter box is full every morning, he plays and everything and it's not like he is sick of anything apart from the mysterious coughing.

He coughs only sometimes, not frequently.

I don't think he has any infection, and I read that the coughing can be caused by inhaling something irritant. The litter box indeed got more dirty than usual because I ran out of litter for some days, it was smelling very irritant and maybe that caused the coughing, because it started in the dirtiest days.

I have changed the litter completely and Jerry is coughing less now.

Also, is it true that cats can start coughing out of stressful conditions of life??

Recently, my parents moved to another house and this house changed completely. Jerry was very scared and still remains stressed, he does not like changes at all... Now, if this is caused by stress then taking him to the Vet to have him checked would just make things much worse.

What do you think? Do you have experience with your cat coughing? What would you do??

Thanks.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 7, 2012)

Sheila:

Cats can have a variety of reaction to stress. You could try changing the litter to something with less dust (for example, if you use regular clay litter that generates a lot of dust, try something different). Stress from a new environment could be an issue. Try to recreate the look of some of his old environment in a small area that he can be in, to give him a safe and comfortable space if the rest of the house is freaking him out.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you, Steer. Well, from now on I'll stop buying the cheap clay litter and get the best stuff for Jerry, he deserves it.

About the house, there is not much that I can do. The house is a mess because my parents left here many of their things, they are not taking everything away for now... My plans are to get a new wooden table so Jerry can hide under it like he used to do, and have the house prettier and more comfortable but that has to wait a little =(

Jerry now chooses to sleep the day under my bed, it's like his new headquarters- I just hope he will get used to the new environment soon, this crazy cat!!


----------



## Amanita (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello Sheila,

I'm sorry that your cat isn't feeling well. 
I'm not familiar with cats, but in horses, dust and decaying urin often cause coughing. There's ammonia being generated which is quite unpleasant and irritant for different species. Unlike a horse, a cat isn't forced to stay close to the place where he did what he had to do but it sounds like the most plausible explanation from what you're describing.
I'm not sure if stress can cause that kind of reaction but usually problems with the stomach, lack of appetite and the like are likelier symptoms of that. Stress makes any animal or person more susceptibe to infections however.
If it's getting worse or if you're under the impression that your cat's suffering badly you should go to the vet. I hope it keeps getting better so you won't have to.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Sheila.  Well I certainly co-exist with a cat .

Amanita's answer sounds like the most likely to me.  Obviously cats have a strong sense of hygeine, so do try to keep his litter tray as clean as you can.  Also yes, I've heard that cats do tend to be sensitive to stress, as well of having an extensive awareness of their home, if something changes they know imediately.  Does Jerry hunt at all?  Occaisionally Felix will cough up from small bones, but not very often.  If it gets bad I would take him for a check up, but for now I would give him lots of hugs and let him know you still love him.  After all cats thrive on affection, though they never admit it.


----------



## Saigonnus (Nov 7, 2012)

Also, take into account that like humans, cats and dogs can get allergies as well as stress from various things. Is there anything you started using recently that you didn't before he started coughing? I believe most vets can do an allergy test on cats like they can for humans, to check and see if they are allergic to things around them.


----------



## Kit (Nov 8, 2012)

This may be a mild transient allergy or a stubborn bit of hairball or something, but it is vital that you look at him breathing while he's at rest. If his breathing appears quicker and/or shallower than normal, he may have fluid in his lungs, which is life-threatening, and he needs to go to the vet right away.  If he is an older cat, this is a greater danger.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 8, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> can help me:
> 
> Jerry has been coughing for the past few days, but no hairballs are coming out. Also, it does not sound like when he throws up a hairball... His nose looks good, no unusual discharge at all, his eyes and ears are fine, he is eating normally, the litter box is full every morning, he plays and everything and it's not like he is sick of anything apart from the mysterious coughing.
> 
> ...


First: eats and plays like before; means the cough at this point is just an annoyance (to you, the cat probably doesn't even realize what it did.  If it has to stop eating or drinking for more then a few seconds, it would notice it.)
Great observation for the list there.
Could be:
an irritant possibly the litter(more likely if notcied more around the box)
could be a minor virus 
Could be seasonal allergy 

Unless it affects the cats routine, playing, eating/drinking(intake), urine/poop(output), sleeping, I would not worry. If it lasts or gets worse, you might need to see a vet.
I have had cats most of my life, very few ever got sick except for the kitty clap eyes.(would have been more disgusted at the time had I knew the eye problem common in stray cats was chlamydia.)


----------



## Kit (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had *LOTS* of sick cats.... I have adopted a number of special-needs rescues who would have otherwise been euthanized... sometimes catching little things early can mean the difference between extra years of life and thousands of dollars in vet costs.  I hope this is just allergy or something, but the last time I told somebody to take their cat to the vet because of that shallow-breathing thing (he followed my advice the very next morning), the cat turned out to have a crap ton of fluid on its lungs, and she died an hour later as they were trying to drain it off. Not to try to scare you, Sheilawisz, but this is why I told you to check that. Certain mild-seeming symptoms can be serious. Cats are often good at hiding their pain from us.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your valuable information and advice =)

Jerry is back to normal now, which leads me to think that the problem was caused by irritation from ammonia and dust from the heavily dirty litter box. I also think that Jerry feels stressed, but only time and gradual house improvement will fix that...

@Kit: I read about the fluid in the lungs thing, the heartworms and other scary things that start with coughing, but fortunately those are more rarely seen than more common causes like irritation. Jerry has been breathing alright, no problems with shallow or unusually fast breathing. Thank you a lot!!


----------



## Reaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone else seen these?


----------

